
Quantum Cryptographers Set 400K Distance Record - dwaxe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601787/quantum-cryptographers-set-400k-distance-record/
======
andreser-mit
[http://snakeoil.cr.yp.to/](http://snakeoil.cr.yp.to/)

